# Rubbing against decor.



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I just got a female from Walmart a few days ago. She's in a 1 gallon with 100% water changes every other day, and it's heated to 80*. Just a few minutes ago I noticed her gently rubbing herself against her cave. She was literally laying on her side, rubbing her self against it multiple times. I put her in a cup and held her under a bright light to see what could be wrong, but except for the strong stress stripes she's had since I got her, nothing else seemed to be wrong. What should I do? Should I start dosing her with aquarium salt? Please help.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not an expert (not even close LOL) but I think adding a little aquarium salt couldn't hurt her. It might help her stress as well. 

Don't take my word though, I could be wrong. I'm sorry I'm not much help. 

Congrats on your new girl though!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks. I just put some salt in. It helped my last fish who came with ich (Blush). I hope it helps her. I'm so glad I got her! She's not afraid of me at all. She's a real sweetheart. She's really perky, active, and a GREAT eater. She likes to swim through my fingers if I make a hoop out of them and kiss my finger if I stick it in the water.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

My fish, Sir Crispin, likes to rub on things. He never seems to hurt himself, but he sometimes durps around on the gravel, lays on top of his cave, or snuggles against plants. 

I'd say wait for her to acclimate, add the aquarium salt (I put a little in every water change as a preventative measure against ich), and watch her closely. But, some of the old regulars might have something different to say.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had her for a couple of days, and I've never seen her do this. I just added some salt, and I'll keep an eye on her for a few days.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Definitely keep an eye out for any injuries, then. 

Sir Crispin was kind of derpy about rubbing on things from the start. =/ He rolls around on the smooth river rocks I got him just kind of going LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLROCKS.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That may be all she was doing, as she tends to look at things funny, and is a bit strange in the head. LOL. I'll just keep an eye on her. Maybe she liked the way it feels? I don't know.... lol.


----------

